# Flat Winter



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

No snow. wow, i'd never thought that a january can last without at least one tough hit of snow, but i'm beginning to think otherwise now that we have less than two weeks left. I doubt February is going to pull any snow either. I'm predicting a rainy spring. This may be due to global warming too.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

ghosttridder said:


> No snow. wow, i'd never thought that a january can last without at least one tough hit of snow, but i'm beginning to think otherwise now that we have less than two weeks left. I doubt February is going to pull any snow either. I'm predicting a rainy spring. This may be due to global warming too.


Pasha to global warming!

Last year, in NH anyways, we came off a slow season the year before. We had 25 events last year and near record snow fall totals. If it doesn't come around this year, it will next year.

1) Stick with it and grab all the accounts from the shmucks who bought $45K trucks this year thinking they were going to get rich quick and decided to sell.....

2) Next year push everyone towards seasonal contracts and sit with your feet up collecting $$ for a slow season.....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm thinking about the same thing, only problem for you is if we get it all next year, "sitting with your feet up" will be non-existent.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> I'm thinking about the same thing, only problem for you is if we get it all next year, "sitting with your feet up" will be non-existent.


I'm totally cool with that. I love running operations during a snow storm, the guys appriciate the paycheck and it's an inevitable part of this business.

But, I don't sweat no snow, that's my only point....


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Possible snow here Friday night into Sat. morning. Hopefully it's something and doesn't turn into a bust again.


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*flat winter & benefits*

phone calls are coming in from folks wanting to get their gas grills ready for the season; just sold another burner. since i only plow the lots here at work & my drive, the lack of snow does have it's plusses for us in the grill parts business.
sorry, dan


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I was hoping for a real messy winter$$$$$$$. But if we ahve a real rainy spring I'll make it up with my lawnservice.


----------

